# "Success to the Railroad" Light Blue Flask



## kej454 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello! New here and basically totally ignorant of all things antique bottle, but excited to learn. I bought a light blue flask with "Success to the Railroad" embossed on either side from a yard sale, and I'd love to learn a bit more about it. How could I tell whether this one is original? I bought it planning to give it to a train loving friend, but I figured I'd make sure it isn't worth some money first 

Below are a few pictures; I'm happy to add more if it helps identify it. There's a fair amount of wear to the high points, especially around the horse's head and the "the." 

Thank you all for whatever you can tell me!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2017)

I think the real ones all have pontils on the bottom.  This one just doesn't look right, it looks too modern.  I'm about 90% sure it's a reproduction but it's not my specialty so I'll defer to someone more knowledgeable.


----------



## whittled (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome. That will sound an odd statement soon but please read on.


> I bought it planning to give it to a train loving friend, but I figured I'd make sure it isn't worth some money first


In common aqua the originals aren't worth a great deal anyway. How good a friend is this person that you put bottle worth over friendship? Life is short (believe me) and if you value the friendship, give it forward. Karma will find you.

And yes, a fairly modern reproduction.


----------



## kej454 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for both of your responses and sharing your knowledge!


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 11, 2017)

this is a repro . most likely made in the 1970's . poor relief of the original .


----------

